

Our Killer App: The Story of RedLaser in the App Store - ksowocki
http://www.newsweek.com/id/224358

======
ericd
"Prior to us, no one had figured out how to do this well without a special
lens."

Actually, the guys at Delicious Monster figured out how to do this a while
back with the macbook camera, which I believe has the same focus issue as the
iPhone's. (A year ago I was looking into making this app for the iPhone as
well).

Did you guys use deconvolution with a precomputed blur profile, or something
more exotic?

~~~
ksowocki
In case there was any confusion, the title 'Our Killer App' was copied from
the newsweek story title. I did not to mean to imply I, as OP, was a team
member at @occipital. You could ask Jeff Powers (the cofounder of Occipital),
here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jeffpowers>

------
iag
Great story guys. Glad you guys never gave up!

------
teilo
Already discussed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=925996>

